# its here my new truck



## pats plowing (Nov 27, 2001)

I d like to thank everyone who contributed to me on this site in helping me make this decision. Well here it is.


----------



## pats plowing (Nov 27, 2001)

i took the advice of the members i know on this site. Special thanks to Pelican for swinging me towards psd.


----------



## pats plowing (Nov 27, 2001)

Inside shot - daytime pics coming soon.


----------



## pats plowing (Nov 27, 2001)

me pointing out the psd decal.


----------



## pats plowing (Nov 27, 2001)

front shot
plow coming soon


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Truck looks nice from what I can see.  We want daytime pics, hehehe. Is it a 250 or 350, SRW or DRW? Best of luck with it! What plow do you plan on going with? Straight or V? Mike


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Nice truck, I see you went with the 6.0PSD,even with all the trouble they have been having with them. That truck must really haul,they are a quick truck right off the showroom floor. Once you get some miles on it,report back with average MPG,and any troubles youve had,thanks John


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Good luck with the truck! I hope the new diesel works out.

I've got a plow in mind that would look good on there too!


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

good luck with the new truck it looks like a good one.


----------



## pats plowing (Nov 27, 2001)

Ill get daytime pics as soon as im free grass is growing like madd here. Its a f350 supercab xlt srw diesel. Its fully loaded everything but the sport package and leather. I went with the 6.0l couldnt really find a 7.3l and i still have the warranty and all if i have a problem. i picked it up yesterday morning got 110 miles on it so far, ill be sure to post updates on it. For a plow maybe a 8ft xblade or blizzard 810. We will see. Pelican what did u have in mind?


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

I don't think I would go less then a 9ft straight blade on a long truck like that. Maybe an 8.5ft V. Otherwise the rear wheel will track into the snow on even broad turns.

Very nice truck.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Nice truck,time to update your sig line,and include the new truck.

I's also recommend either at least a 8.5 or 9ft blade.Straight or V is up to you,depending on what you use it for.The Blizzard is a nice option as well.


----------



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

> I've got a plow in mind that would look good on there too!


Pelican,

I'm thinkin Curtis, am I right??


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

*nice truck*

WOW!!! 
Thats a real nice truck you got. I love the color. I hope you have the best of luck with it. For the plow I would recommend the 9ft Western ultramount. Good luck with the plow you get for it. I hope to have a new Ford F-350 for next plowing season. Please keep us posted on how things work out.


----------



## phillyplowking1 (Dec 19, 2001)

Thats a really nice truck! It has the same colors has my 99 F-250.Your gonna love the diesel. I would go with the blizzard 810,I think that would be the perfect plow for that truck.


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

NICE NICE 


GOOD LUCK 

Jay


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

The guys who've been paying attention will know what plow I favor, it's been mentioned here a few times already! I don't want to be accused of sounding like a broken record 

Uh, what's a record?


----------



## pats plowing (Nov 27, 2001)

Two days not even, 124 miles on it and it breaks down. The emission control light was on so i call the dealer, they say maybe the gas cap aint on tight-it was so they said theyd pencil me in for wed at 10. i said heck no i just bought this im coming out now, get in my truck drive a mile. It hesitates, wont move cant go above 20 mph i look behind me smoke from the exhaust everywhere. I had to wait 1.5 hrs for a flatbed, drive to the dealer in the tow truck, wait 1.5hrs for them to tell me i need a new rpg valve i think it was and then they say they have none in stock we can get it wed. I refused to leave until my truck was working, they were clueless made em stay open an extra hr to finish me up. Forget the 6.0l dealers are full of crap. You think for 40k id get more than 124 miles.
Hey ill see about a 9ft plow its only a short bed so it aint a long truck standard size. Not too shabby for 17 eh?


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Ford. Quality is Job 1!!  Mike :waving:


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

> _Originally posted by pats plowing _
> *Not too shabby for 17 eh? *


That's what I was thinking. Congrats on the new truck.


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

> _Originally posted by pats plowing _
> *Two days not even, 124 miles on it and it breaks down. The emission control light was on so i call the dealer, they say maybe the gas cap aint on tight-it was so they said theyd pencil me in for wed at 10. You think for 40k id get more than 124 miles.
> Hey ill see about a 9ft plow its only a short bed so it aint a long truck standard size. Not too shabby for 17 eh? *


I'm looking to buy a diesel truck this fall. I have a 1995 F250 now. I see you paid $40k for your truck. I hope that is list price on the truck, because if you paid $40k for the truck, it sounds pretty steep.

Read http://www.thedieselstop.com/ to get more info on the 6.0L. Seems as though they're a good engine once the bugs get worked out.

Nice truck! :waving:

Bryan


----------



## A.L. Inc. (Jan 4, 2002)

They don't call them Fix Or Repair Daily for nothing. Been there, done that, bought Chevys. Sorry guys, just had to say it Kidding, just kidding. Pat, hope it works out for you, it is a beautiful truck. Mike


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

Pat, Nice rig. Looks like the FX4 package. You may want to add the 450 ft springs if you are doing serious plowing. At 17 I think you'll have some time in the seat of that truck for a few years.

When you get the motor run in and want some more juice let me know. Got some plug in juice for about 100 extra poinies. Keep an eye on the oil level that's the first indicator of injector problems but it will still run like an ape.

Pelican, Got some funny looking black disks, maybe they are records???

Jerre


----------



## JD PLOWER (May 18, 2001)

One more site to try to find answers http://flatratetech.com/ubb/ultimatebb.php?ubb=forum;f=19

and another....
http://flatratetech.com/6literpowerstroke/index.html

your not alone  .


----------



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

> The guys who've been paying attention will know what plow I favor


I hear ya. I was just thinkin that you might be suggesting orange instead of white because orange is made in his hometown. Everyone keeps talking dealer support, hard to get any closer dealer support than the manufacturer in your backyard!


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Pat,I hope they get your new truck fixed ASAP. I wouldnt add a chip or anything to the 6.0 that may affect warranty,since it is not a proven engine,.and they are nothing but problems.Leave it stock,they can tell if a chip was loaded and removed,and they void that warranty faster that you can blink an eye.


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

BEAUTIFUL! I can't wait to get one soon!


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

Pat. Don't let that check engine light discourage you. The new vehicles have tempermental fuel caps. The best of luck to you!


----------



## pats plowing (Nov 27, 2001)

Im gonna go plow shopping again, i know curtis is in my backyard practically but they still aint popular here. Fisher seems to be the plow of choice in the area. 
Snow, 
The truck had a sticker of 42,500, after the 1500 rebate and taxes title etc, bedliner, my trade of $2800 it was $35,600. I paid 280 over invoice. They are expensive trucks and Jerre i didnt get the F*4 package didnt think i needed it.


----------



## phillyplowking1 (Dec 19, 2001)

One word BLIZZARD!!!!!!


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

Why would you pay the sticker on the truck? I've seen prices in the low 30's for almost the exact truck you got. Did you shop around at all?


I have pickup truck trader in front of me and see a 2003 F350 XLT for $35, 789 another F350 Lariat for $37,406 both diesel and loaded with all the options your truck has.


Just wondering why your truck was over $40k. Don't get me wrong, i'd love to have a new truck, but can't see spending $40k on one when i see them for $35k.



Hopefully this fall i can find a pretty good deal on a newer F350 diesel.



Bryan


----------



## BWhite (Sep 30, 2002)

*Pat*

Where did you by it ? Duddie ? . Tucks trucks in Hudson is a good dealer for fisher plows .


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Pat,it sounds like you got a fair deal on the truck,irreguardless of what Snow thinks . Almost exactly often can mean thousands worth of options on a truck.The f350 I looked at was 43500 sticker,crew cab short box,diesel,auto,lariat. Even used they are 32000+ for clean low mile 2001,and 2002's.I know I have been looking.


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

It really stinks your truck gave you problems. i am a big ford fan so it is disapointing. as for the plow you should go western ultramount. 9ft would fit best.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

I agree about the Western, but not the Ultra Mount unit, go with the Uni Mount if you decide on a Western. I have heard a few times the Ultra Mount can become unhooked from the truck, and I bet that is not a pretty site. Id say go with a Fisher or a Western. It seems you are leaning towards Fisher anyway, which is a great choice. Mike


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

Mike is right. I have a meyer snowplow now and i feel it is not heavy duty enough. My next plow will be either a Fisher or a western. I'd pick them because i know they are very heavy duty and reliable. i will never buy a plow under 9ft.


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

Can he even put a ( footer on a super cab long bed? Wouldnt that exceed the weight of the front axle?? 
BTW: Nice looking truck sorry to hear about the motor trouble.  
Eric


----------



## pats plowing (Nov 27, 2001)

Snow, 
Yes i shopped around i paid $280 over invoice, you really cant do much better than that around here. I couldnt find a dealer that would sell for invoice. The trucks you see listed in the truck trader are with all rebates, commercial rebates, commercial upfit cash and usually a trade value of $3000. So yes i got a good deal and i am happy with the truck. And if you want a truck like that be prepared to spend $40 i was a few hundred under 40. Dont forget tax, title, registration finance charges interest etc. 
BWHITE,
I got it out a lamoreux ford in east brookfield ill give tucks a call in a lil while.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Pat, my advise is this: You've really gone all out on that truck, now don't "cheap out" on the plow. Get the most plow you can afford. I advocate for Fisher mainly cause that's all I've got experience with. I got a new 7.5' three years ago and it hasn't really given me any trouble other than the leaking hose this last spring. I got the 9' used and, again, it's only split a hose when I really hit a tree root hard. Maybe you can come to the trade show this Fall at John Parker's and demo several brands before you make up your mind.


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

Hey Pat-


How much did they give you for your 95 F250 and did you trade it in with the plow?

I don't plan on buying a new truck due to that fact that i could buy a 1 year old truck and save like $10k. Once you drive it off the dealer floor it's a used truck anyway. 

I've seen some good deals on 2000 and up F250/350 diesel supercab shortbeds. Hopefully this fall when i save up some more money i'll buy a truck outright. My current 2 trucks i paid in cash when i bought them.



Bryan


----------



## Pickering snow removal (Jan 8, 2003)

*6.0l flop*

Hello everyone gee after two days of trying to figure out how to get back on the site i can replay to pats troubles has mine are the same. First off hope everyones having a good summer and keeping busy.

Well after all the waiting i got the call from ford to tell me my f550 cab and chassis was in, me and brother took off to pick it up about two hours away from midland when i got there i was excited has all the plans are set for this truck vermillon red the same has the rest of the fleet sitting there looking sharp sighed the papers and went to start her up i thought the 6.0l i heard back in midland was much quieter but anyway we got about half way home and she started to loose power it felt like i had lost the turbo but wasnt real sure the the gages went crazy temp up oil presure down pulled off the road checked all the oils and coolant all at normal levels i knew i had a bummer on my hands i had been so mixed on buying this truck i knew i couldnt get the 7.3 but yet i really didnt want the v-10 so i trusted that ford had worked the bugs out of this late production 6.0l dealer had said all issues had been dealt with ya right, so to make a really long story short the truck is no longer mine the engine lasted a total of 87 miles i have bought three 250s from this same dealer maybe iam lucky in one way cause i handed them the keys put a stop payment on the check and told them when they get me one with a v-10 to call. Iam a diehard ford man i have spent more hours plowing in fords than i care to recall but i will be damed if i was to hold onto something so poorly built it couldnt make it 100miles. Iam mad but very disapointed i wanted the new auto trans but the only way to get it in the 550 is behind that pile of crap 6.0 so because the box is setting in the yard ready and all the gear for a 550 iam gonna have to settle for a 04 550 with a v-10 its alot less money with the gasser and i have 5.4s in the others and i have been happy but dam i wanted i diesel for this big a truck any way sorry to go on and on, still deciding on the plow for this truck i really want a blizzard but am i getting into something like the 6.0l ? may just stick with ole western and try there v plow ok ok ok iam done talking

regards fred pickering


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Sorry to hear of the troubles with the new truck Fred.Better it happened now,than after you got all the stuff installed on it.I'd hold off on the 6.0L for a bit,and let them work it out first.Get the gasser if you really need it,and then trade up to a diesel later on when they get them fixed up.The extra cost in fuel will outweigh the downtime and headaches if the diesel gives you a lot of problems.I'm sure it will be a great motor when they get it sorted out,just sucks as most of them can't seem to even hit 1000 miles before something craps out.Too bad you couldn't get a Cummins under the hood.


----------



## Pickering snow removal (Jan 8, 2003)

*cummins forsure*

Hello Chris gee your so right if i could get a ford with a cummins i would have the harley of trucks words cant decribe how upset iam over this i ordered this thing way back in march and i just had real high hopes i had got alot of neg feed back about the engine and has you know with us being in the same buss its not always true about the engine in general but dang if i didnt stop in here to say hey and seen pats post and thought this is just really stuipd on fords part i had test drove a 6.0 up here in midland it seemed really nice peppy and most of all i could make my bank deposit in the drive threw thatday without shutting it off , my 97 ps is so dam loud i hate driving it but its never failed to fire up at 2am in jan. So because of no other choice iam gonna have to settle for something less than what i wanted the ford dealer knows we are a up and coming buss and have spent plenty of money with them and they are truly trying to right the wrong here waiting to here back from them they are trying to locate a low mileage or demo type 550 red and with the 7.3 for me will see what they can do. The dump box is really nice alum and is gonna really look sharp on the truck the salter attachment bolts to the back of the box and iam running a hydro spreader motor so will see. Hope you guys are doing fine i know iam crazy but cant wait til were all back here in the fall ive been staying real busy with my auto repair buss and putting some real miles on the harley so anyway talk to ya later

regards fred


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

The new setup sounds sweet.You will like the hydraulic tailgate unit.The aluminum box is nice too,no rust,and lightweight.If they can find you one with a 7.3L,i'd take it.It's a time proven engine,and works well.Hope you find one.

Glad to hear the auto biz is doing well,we've been extremely busy here as well.


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

Sorry to hear about your truck. This is real dissapointing to me because I was gonna get a new f-350 for next season. If the trouble keeps up I may look into other trucks. A Ford with a Cummins would be the ultimate combo.


----------



## phillyplowking1 (Dec 19, 2001)

Im gonna wait a year or two before i buy a new 6.0 .let them fix them bugs in it.I really like the look of the new dodges but their crew cabs are to small.


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

Chris, Do I see a new business op out there. A transplant option for the Superduty. New Cummins mated to the tranny/transfer case. Your tech duties may have to work overtime to get the wiring to work but think of the $$ sending those yanked out motors across the border.

Jerre


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

My best friends dad bought a 93 Dodge with the cummins back in 93. Real nice truck, he picked it up at the dealer, drove it home, he got 20 miles and the fan belt broke, taking out the hood insulation and alot of wiring under the hood. It went back on the hook, they made the repairs and he hasnt had a problem since. Sometimes the truck just works the bugs out right away and you never have another issue with it.
Ford has way to much riding on this engine and tranny combo not to make it right.
Dino


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Jerre - there are probably a few who would want to swap in a Cummins,but the majority of people want to just buy a truck and drive it.Warranty issues would also be a concern.

If I was going to swap,I'd use a 97-98.4 12 Valve,as they require no electronics to make them run.Alt,grid heaters,fuel heater,and fuel shutoff solenoid is all you need.Makes for a very simple swap.Very easy to make some serious HP with those motors too,real cheap.The hard part is getting the trucks ECM to work properly,as now it's lost most of it's inputs from the original motor,so the trans,other computers,and sometimes gauges (which are computer controlled) no longer work right.

Using the NV 6 speed would be the easiest swap,as it will bolt right up to the Cummins with factory parts,and you can use the Ford transfer case.

I can put a Cummins in just about anything,for the right price


----------



## Team_Yamaha (Nov 30, 2002)

First off, Hey Pat nice looking truck!! Same color as my 03. I am sorry to here that people are having so may problems with the new 6.0L. A local cattle hauler up here has a 6.0L in a F-350 CC DRW 4X4 and has something like 10,000 miles on it with no problems (apparently on of the few that hasn't had problems), and if anyone around here is going to find out the dependablity of the new motor it will be him. He also has a 99 F-350 SC DRW 4X4 6 spd, 7.3L with 100hp computer chip, exhuast, intake, upgraded turbo and at the last I knew it had 420,000 miles on it and still going strong. The only things that I know of that he has replaced is the water pump (early last year), and puts in a new Luk clutch about every 80,000 miles.

When I bought my 03 F-350 the salesman was trying to talk me into getting the 6.0L, but I told him that I wanted the 7.3L. Now after hearing all these stories I am glad that I stuck to my guns about the 7.3L. Good luck with the trucks!!!!

Everyone have a good summer!!!


----------



## pats plowing (Nov 27, 2001)

*update on ford pos*

3 Week update on truck.
Been back to dealer twice and third appointment scheduled is tuesday. 
It has 1070 miles on it as of tonight. 
New problems include:
driver's side door glass is scratched from going down in door
smoke at cold starts, hesitation in acceleration (same symptoms as egr vavle), loss of power when pulling or uphill driving, smoking after acceleration, engine whistling above 35mph, engine knocking occasionally above 35mph, and best of all a whopping 10-13 mpg for fuel economy, this was mostly empty driving and about 800 of the mileage was highway. Not too happy to say the least.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Sorry to hear of your troubles Pat. I really feel for you. I cannot believe a company as big as Ford,with so much at stake in there HD pickups would commit a flop like this. Dodge and GM stand to gain a lot here,as they both have proven drivetrain,and chassis to offer. I go on ebay often,and there are way to many 03 PSD 6.0's for sale on there with only 50-3000 miles,sold as used. I bet most of them traded them in due to the problems. The dieselstop.com has a lot of info on them,maybe you can go there for comfort,and technical help. .


----------



## Rooster (Dec 13, 1999)

Fred,

My new 03 F350 has the 7.3 PSD, but I got it off a dealer lot.

I got some extras I didn't really need, but now I am spoiled.

You might check with your dealer, have them do a search for the truck you want, specify the 7.3 PSD and see if they come up with a match.

Rick


----------



## pats plowing (Nov 27, 2001)

*update*

Well truck is still at dealer. They recalibrated/reprogrammed the truck whatever that means ? and their solution to my idling, rough starts, smoke problem is "We just dont know and neither does ford" They say they will have a solution by the end of the month in which i need to bring the truck back out again (3rd time). They just dont have clue what to do else and said they have a psd task force beginning. So in other words they did jack hakfhskf in the three days they have had it. Right now there is no glass on the truck but i could take it to work if i really needed to.. are these guys on crack or what??? I think it was better when they said i could drive my truck home and bring it back in the morning when it got towed!!!
They promised that ford would cover at least a months payment. Since i put so much $$ down that comes out to a whopping $453 for 4 days downtime all in good weather too.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Does Mass. have a lemon law?


----------



## JD PLOWER (May 18, 2001)

Yes we do...covers used vehicles also. Pat does it have any problems with the oil level? Have they said anything about the turbo? You might want to take it to another dealer just to be sure they have'nt left anything out of their diagnosis. Good luck.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Pat, document everything involved with this truck, complaints, repair visits, what was done to "repair", etc. In NY, if the same problem occurs 3 times in a vehicle, you can start the "Lemon Law" proceedings and force the dealer to buy the truck back. Maybe Mass. is similar, but you'll need documentation to make your case.


----------



## Rooster (Dec 13, 1999)

Link to Mass. Lemon Law:

http://www.state.ma.us/consumer/Pubs/lem.htm

Hope this helps.

Rick


----------



## szorno (Jan 3, 2002)

Our local ambulance service took delivery on an F350 rig with 6.0PSD. I drove it to a training. What a sweet rig. It was doing great last I heard, and runs HOT a lot. (lights and sirens) Pulls great in the mountains. Better than the '02 F350 PSD by a noticable amount.


----------



## BWhite (Sep 30, 2002)

*B.S>*

they need to give you a new truck ASAP, research our lemon law and go for it .I wonder if this 'task force " is them covering themselves against a lemon law claim . Does Lama ford have skilled diesels tech or are they wanna be's Thank God it isnt winter, it could have been


----------



## pats plowing (Nov 27, 2001)

Thanks for the advice. When i went in for repairs this time, i stated i wanted them to buy it back. The service advisor came over to calm me down and then i just let him have it. He is getting ford to cover a payment ($453+ w/e he can get). They do have a full time diesel mechanic, they sell more trucks than cars here. He explained the lemon law. I have the two trips documented and the third is already scheduled. After i make the next trip i start proceedings for lemon law. If they make one more mistake then i get it bought back. What a cheap deal huh??
Meanwhile 4 days down all good weather too.


----------



## NNJSnow (Feb 16, 2002)

hey how about some day time pictures?


----------



## BWhite (Sep 30, 2002)

*Pat*

How did you mke out with getting your truck sorted out ?


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

I just saw another 6.0L bite the dust in person.We were scheduled to have this truck in the shop (for service,and to take some measurements for Pelican's tank relocation),but it has been sitting at the Ford dealer,awaiting repairs.A few injectors and o-rings later,we finally got word it was coming in.Well,yesterday,it decided to die again,this time toasting a turbo.Driver said he heard the screeching and saw clouds of blue smoke,so he pulled over and shut it off.It kept running on it's own,until it finally siezed up.Now the dealer is telling him it needs a long block because the owner ran it out of oil.$9600 installed plus tax.Total bull.

Truck has just over 5000 Km,or 3000 miles on it.In that time it has spent more time at the dealer than on the road.Ford really needs to get their ***** together on this motor,or theyare going to tick off a lot of customers.


----------

